# please help



## sianee (Jan 23, 2010)

hi, im 20 years old and i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 13 months ago. to begin with i was careful about everything i ate and doing my injections, but now its the total opposite! i dont eat regularly because of the shifts i work and when im home im too tired to cook or eat a big meal. my stomach and legs hurt when i do my injections, i have no energy and feel under the weather constantly. this is really starting to get me down, it doesnt matter what i do i just cant seem to get this under control. im so lost and really not sure what to do. i dont want to feel like this anymore. what do i do???


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi sianlee, welcome to the forum It's not uncommon to feel like this - diabetes can make such great demands on us that sometimes we just want to forget about it and get away from it. Eventually, though, we need to start controlling IT instead of letting it control US. You need to find a way to minimise its impact in your life. Tests and injections only take a few minutes out of each day, so try and treat them like you might about brushing your teeth or any of the hundred and one things a non-diabetic does every day without thinking. Some days that will be easier said than done, but you can do it!

Don't let diabetes get the better of you. Work out how you can fit it into your life and make it a minor irritation rather than a big deal. You're among friends here, so please let us know when you are finding things tricky and we'll do our best to give you a big hug and a boost to get you back to full strength again!


----------



## sianee (Jan 24, 2010)

thank you so much for your reply, it is lovely to know that there are people that know how im feeling and have experienced what i am going through. its a nice thing not to feel so alone in the world. thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2010)

sianee said:


> thank you so much for your reply, it is lovely to know that there are people that know how im feeling and have experienced what i am going through. its a nice thing not to feel so alone in the world. thank you so much for your advice.



Oops! I put an extra 'L' in your name - sorry! You are right, although diabetes is quite a common condition, often it is rare to meet someone who has it and knows what it means. This is a great place fr getting to know other people going through the same thing - there are some lovely people here, and some of us have even met up in real life! Please don't be afraid to join in and ask any questions you might have, or just have a good old rant (we like a good rant!)


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 24, 2010)

hi sianee and welcome to the forum.

I'm only a year or so older than you and totally know what you're going through. I went through a stage of totally not caring and being unable to control myself or my diabetes, not good. shift work with diabetes is very hard, i know what you mean with that and ultimately the problems that arise from this can really get us down. Have you had a word with your boss to make sure you get to have something to eat and decent breaks?

If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Feel free to drop me a pm whenever you like aswell


----------



## Steff (Jan 24, 2010)

hi Sianee and welcome to the forum,please ask anything anytime we are alll here , many of us have had the same feelings it is always worth coming in here for a good old chat it helps x x


----------



## Copepod (Jan 24, 2010)

Sianee - welcome.
Just wondered what insulin regime you're on? A basal bolus regime of 1 or 2 long acting injections plus a short acting injection with each meal is far more flexible than bimodal regime (usually 2 injections per day with fixed mealtimes).
It's worth asking your diabetes team about local training courses eg DAFNE (Dose Adjustment For Normal Eating). If nothing is available locally, then you could use the online course at http://www.bdec-e-learning.com/
Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Old Holborn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Sianee and welcome.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi, I hope you are feeling better. Keep an eye on the forums, especially the general message board.

Others have been through what you are going through now, and they will all tell you things get better. Diabetes is a learning curve, and even poeple who have lived with it for a very long time are still learning.

You have us and your medical team, so you are not alone. There are also courses (some have already been mentioned). If you need help, ask and we will help wherever we can.


----------



## aymes (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Sianee

I could probably have written that post a year or two into diagnosis. That's one of the frustrating things with diabetes, once one thing slips it can just snowball out of control. 
For me the solution was the realisation that giving over just a few minutes a day to thinking about my diabetes saved a lot of the time spent with dealing with the issues ignoring it caused. For me that came as part of doing the dafne course which I would highly recommend if you have access to it/something similar.


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Sianee,

Most of us know just how you feel. Diabetes is hugely frustrating to begin with. That said, I did did the frustration a while after diagnosis, about a dozen years after to be precise. The best thing that you can do is let out your experiences to those who understand what you're talking about. I don't use my own legs for injections as due to much exercise many moons ago they are now far too muscley for me to get a needle in without suffering. That said, my stomach which I use for most of my jabs is not exactly better off.

The best thing you can do at the moment is talk it all out. 

Tom


----------



## PhilT (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Sianee, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nigel (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Sianee,
   welcome to the forum, dont panic you are not alone on here with your feelings,we are all here for and to give support when needed.


----------



## smile4loubie (Feb 1, 2010)

sianee said:


> hi, im 20 years old and i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 13 months ago. to begin with i was careful about everything i ate and doing my injections, but now its the total opposite! i dont eat regularly because of the shifts i work and when im home im too tired to cook or eat a big meal. my stomach and legs hurt when i do my injections, i have no energy and feel under the weather constantly. this is really starting to get me down, it doesnt matter what i do i just cant seem to get this under control. im so lost and really not sure what to do. i dont want to feel like this anymore. what do i do???



Exactly how I feel, down to the letter.
I've got to switch clinics because they weren't giving me any support or help with controlling it and that just made me not want to control it. I have to change my thinking into "I want to get my diabetes under control, its me thats gotta do it". It helps me that I like to fight for things I want which is what I'm doing at the moment. I was 15 when diagnosed and was good for the first year or two then went on my "teenage denial/why me" run that lasted 2 years. Im now getting back on track and hoping I'll sort myself out, with the help of better doctors xxx

 If your on facebook etc feel free to add me. Louise Wise. Theres a few of us on there that give each other support etc when we have a moan.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome,

I work shifts so might be able to give you a few tips if you'd like. It can be hard to get it right, but now it doesn't bother me too much and I've worked out what I need to do to control my blood sugars on different shifts.

What insulins are you using?


----------

